# Was ist Traffic?



## deinertsche (10. Juli 2002)

Diese Frage wurde schon öfters gestellt hier im Forum...will nicht mal jemand ein tutorial darüber schreiben? 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Traffic immer doppelt berechnet wird, und zwar einmal dem Website-Betreiber von seinem Provider und zum anderen dem Dial-In-User (der den -durch sein surfen- erzeugten Traffic an seinen Provider bezahlt)?!?!?

2. Und noch eine Frage bezüglich des Traffics:
Es geht um Content-Grabbing. Ich lese in meiner php-Datei eine fremde Datei ein und hole mir dann ca 10 Zeilen aus dieser Datei. Wenn die eingelesene Datei bsp 100 Kilobyte hat, ensteht dann 100 KB Traffic oder nur 1 KB durch die 10 Zeilen die ich eingelesen habe?

greetinx
Deinertsche


----------



## methodus (10. Juli 2002)

zu 1.: Traffic bedeutet ganz normal Verkehr, gemeint ist der Datenverkehr. Wenn du jetzt eine Seite abrufst erzeugst du traffic, indem du dinge downloadest und der Server uploadet.

Traffic, den der Betreiber einer Webseite verursacht, gilt für die Seitenabrufe, die durch die user entstehen.

Traffic, der von dir erzeugt wird, entsteht, wenn du ganz normal im Internet surfst. Also jedesmal wenn du eine Seite von einem Server neu abrufst, entsteht Traffic.

zu 2.

Traffic entsteht aber erst wenn Daten über das Datennetz verschickt werden. Alle Vorgänge die auf dem Server entstehen (also was die php-datei macht) gehört NICHT dazu. Erst wenn die PHP-Datei eine Seite ausgibt und beim User auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, wurde traffic in der Datenmenge der erstellten Seite erzeugt. Das heißt: ein 100kb großes script erzeugt eine 5kb große Seite, zum Traffic werden aber nur die 5KB der Seite gezählt.

ich hoffe geholfen haben zu können werden sein.


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juli 2002)

beim webhosting ist eigentlich erstmal nur das wichtig, was vom bzw. zum server geschickt wird. ob der einzelne user beim surfen auch noch zahlt, hängt von den tarifen seines isp's ab.

zu dem zweiten:
wenn du die datei von einem anderen computer einliest, entsteht soweit ich weiss schon 100kb traffic, weil ja erstmal die ganze datei geöffnet wird. (kann aber auch sein, dass ich da falsch liege, weil die geöffnete datei nur ein pointer auf die physische datei ist.)
wenn die datei allerdings lokal liegt und eingelesen wird, passiert das ja alles auf der gleichen festplatte und das einzige was über die netzwerk-verbindung geht, ist die ausgabe an den user.

// hm. zu spät.


----------



## reto (10. Juli 2002)

Was man auch bedenken sollte - Die von Hostern vorgegebene Trafficlimite umfasst (meistens) nicht nur den Zugriff auf die Website, sondern auch FTP und Email - was man ja schnell mal vergessen kann, aber bei einer keineren Site oft mehr ausmachen dürfte als der reine Websiten-Traffic...


----------

